

Does Sony Pictures own your art portfolio? - uptown
http://blog.drawn.ca/post/36147847020/does-sony-pictures-own-your-art-portfolio

======
robmclarty
Seems like they're grasping at straws. Clearly the media industry is in
decline if it needs to resort to such underhanded methods of "creating" new
content.

